# What color are my goats?



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Would the doe be considered gold and white? or gold with roaning and white? and the baby would just be gold? or are there better terms to describe their color? this is for registration and for my knowledge :greengrin:

oh and sorry for the distorted pics, they are from my cell phone...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe would be Gold and White, if the only white on the doeling is mainly on her nose, ears and poll I'd say she's Gold with frosted ears and muzzle or Gold with minimal white.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok thank you! The doeling has a big white spot under her belly but shes probably still minimal white.


----------

